# 2002 530ia Pricing/Driving in Snow and Ice



## layer3switch (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi folks,

New to BMW and wanted some advice on what I should expect to pay on the following car:

2002 530ia
8000 mi
Certified Pre-Owned
Balance of scheduled Maint
Auto (steptronic)
Premium Package
Xenon Lights
Folding rear seats
Cold Weather Package
Heated wheel

Dealer is asking 39,900... Any advice on if this is a good deal, or is there a target price I should aim for? Also, what can I expect from this car with regards to driving in snow and ice here in southern New Jersey...

Thanks!

Thanks!


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

*just sold*

I just sold my '02 530i, 27,000 mi, sport package, xenon, cold weather, sterling gray w/ black leather interior, absolutely perfect condition for $34,700. If that only has 8k miles on it I'd grab it before someone else did!


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

layer3switch said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> New to BMW and wanted some advice on what I should expect to pay on the following car:
> 
> ...


You might still be able to find a new 2003 for not much more. They should be going for well below invoice now. I think BMW still has a $4k incentive on E39s.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

m3again said:


> You might still be able to find a new 2003 for not much more. They should be going for well below invoice now. I think BMW still has a $4k incentive on E39s.


I just did a carsDirect search for a 2003 for North Jersey with your options and it came back with $43095. I'm sure you can find a dealer that will beat that deal.
2003's have 2 more airbags and have 4 years/50K maintenance. Your 2002 has anywhere from 1.5-2 years of maintenance left (depending on in-service date), so unless you put 22000 miles on your car in the next 1.5 years all you will get from your 'maintenance' is a free oil change and maybe front brakes.

For $3000 it's a no brainer.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

shabbaman said:


> I just did a carsDirect search for a 2003 for North Jersey with your options and it came back with $43095. I'm sure you can find a dealer that will beat that deal.
> 2003's have 2 more airbags and have 4 years/50K maintenance. Your 2002 has anywhere from 1.5-2 years of maintenance left (depending on in-service date), so unless you put 22000 miles on your car in the next 1.5 years all you will get from your 'maintenance' is a free oil change and maybe front brakes.
> 
> For $3000 it's a no brainer.


Cant forget about CPO- warranty to 100K miles or six years.

If that's important to him.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

any thoughts on the price for a 2002 CPO 530i with nothing on it (ie, 5-speed, stripped) and 4K miles?
I was thinking invoice for a 2003 is $38K and then there is a $4K incentive... so no more than $30K for this one.

Am I way off the mark?


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> any thoughts on the price for a 2002 CPO 530i with nothing on it (ie, 5-speed, stripped) and 4K miles?
> I was thinking invoice for a 2003 is $38K and then there is a $4K incentive... so no more than $30K for this one.
> 
> Am I way off the mark?


I don't think you're off the mark at all. In fact, you may be able to do better since a stripped manual 5-series is a hard sell for them. So they probably gave the poor guy who traded it in very little.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

Good to hear that.
Also, since it is stripped (and I really wanted the sport pkg)-- does this car handle poorly? I don't see myself upgrading the suspension and/or tires anytime soon.

Will I (or the dealer) be able to add the xenons or sunshades? I'm guessing not, since the dealer would have already done that if it was easy to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

sunilsf said:


> Good to hear that.
> Also, since it is stripped (and I really wanted the sport pkg)-- does this car handle poorly? I don't see myself upgrading the suspension and/or tires anytime soon.
> 
> Will I (or the dealer) be able to add the xenons or sunshades? I'm guessing not, since the dealer would have already done that if it was easy to do.
> ...


I can tell you the powershade is a very difficult retrofit, which is why I pushed very hard to have the dealer special order it on my car (it is not listed as an available option on the M3).

Xenons are not as difficult, so you should be able to do that.

My personal opinion is that the non-sport 5-series is a little sloppy. I wouldn't say it handles poorly, but it is a little too soft for my taste. Changing to a nice suspension (like the OE sport suspension) is not that difficult and would probably end up costing less than the xenons, for instance.

We had a 528 sport, and the suspension and handling are wonderful. Not like my E36M3 or my new M3 which is coming, but M3s are no fun on long trips or evenings out. The E39 sports are nice on evenings and trips but also fun on nice roads. Really a nice balance.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

layer3switch said:


> Dealer is asking 39,900... Any advice on if this is a good deal, or is there a target price I should aim for? Also, what can I expect from this car with regards to driving in snow and ice here in southern New Jersey...


If you end up with a BMW 530iA with a Sport package, you'll get 17" wheels with summer-only tires. It would be a very good idea to pick up a set of used 16" factory wheels and put some dedicated winter tires on them. The summer-only tires will leave you stranded with just the slightest dusting of snow. Since you're in southern NJ, you could even get away with a used set of wheels that came from the previous owner with all season tires. You just don't get that much snow down there in Monmouth (?) county.

I'm curious which NJ high-tech company you work for that makes Layer 3 switches. I was at AT&T for 15 years and then at the ill-fated Tachion Networks when it went belly up. We might know some people in common!


----------



## backstay (Aug 28, 2003)

*I paid about that for a brand new '03 525ia*

Exact same specs, but brand new and in a color I prefer, Toledo Blue, beige leather. I didn't want the stiff suspension of the sport package, but am upgrading to Dinan roll bars and Signature series for another 3 grand or so. If I were you, I would shop the dealers for leftover '03's first.

Either way, you will want snow tires and maybe throw some bags of sand in the trunk over the rear wheels.


----------



## layer3switch (Sep 7, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> If you end up with a BMW 530iA with a Sport package, you'll get 17" wheels with summer-only tires. It would be a very good idea to pick up a set of used 16" factory wheels and put some dedicated winter tires on them. The summer-only tires will leave you stranded with just the slightest dusting of snow. Since you're in southern NJ, you could even get away with a used set of wheels that came from the previous owner with all season tires. You just don't get that much snow down there in Monmouth (?) county.
> 
> I'm curious which NJ high-tech company you work for that makes Layer 3 switches. I was at AT&T for 15 years and then at the ill-fated Tachion Networks when it went belly up. We might know some people in common!


Dave,

It's a California based company - Extreme Networks. I'm one of the grizzled old veterans (long time employee) of the company. Lots of changes in our industry in the last five years! Anyway, it's a small industry and I'm sure we know some of the same people. Send me a private email if you wish.

Oh, and thanks for the tire advice.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

layer3switch said:


> Dave,
> 
> It's a California based company - Extreme Networks. I'm one of the grizzled old veterans (long time employee) of the company. Lots of changes in our industry in the last five years! Anyway, it's a small industry and I'm sure we know some of the same people. Send me a private email if you wish.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the tire advice.


Tachion- hmmmm, Chris Cook


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

FireFly said:


> Tachion- hmmmm, Chris Cook


Yes, it's a small world!


----------

